# Ewwwww



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I found stumpy one of my ADF's eating a dead platy


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

Why ewwwww? Circle of life -- very efficient.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

inuudo said:


> Why ewwwww? Circle of life -- very efficient.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: The circle of life ain't pretty so yeah, EWWWWW!


----------



## Cez (Nov 13, 2012)

Circle of life is DELICIOUS!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Cez said:


> Circle of life is DELICIOUS!


Yeah....that depends on which part of the cycle. 

Me: Delicious

Chicken: :shock:

But on a more serious note, do you know what killed the platy? It would suck if your ADF got sick after eating him.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The bigger male platy killed him. >.<


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aren't ADFs scavengers? My cories avoid dead fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah circle of life. A fish is reduced to a skeleton overnight in my tank, and the skeleton is eaten by the next day. Very efficient. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For me dead fish are left until bagged.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> For me dead fish are left until bagged.


Are you the one with a fear of dead fish?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been getting over it and font look at them but I am still terrified of dried fish. I am sort of scared of spiders. I m terribly afraid of needles too.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have been getting over it and font look at them but I am still terrified of dried fish. I am sort of scared of spiders. I m terribly afraid of needles too.


Oh okay because I was going to say that it's too bad the other fish don't take care of it...I HATE spiders! I am not afraid of needles at all...I have had 5 shots and 3 blood tests in the past 6 months and they don't bother me at all. I just need to lie down while getting blood drawn or I will faint.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I hate dead fish. >.<


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I just have a moment of tears and shock, then put in a bag, and bury them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh okay because I was going to say that it's too bad the other fish don't take care of it...I HATE spiders! I am not afraid of needles at all...I have had 5 shots and 3 blood tests in the past 6 months and they don't bother me at all. I just need to lie down while getting blood drawn or I will faint.


They hurt really bad. I still have damage from earlier this year. The results come out needing more tests.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Same here. They think I have fibromyalgia now because the tests didnt say anything.

Anyway sorry your platy died xShainax


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry about the Platy too.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Sorry about the Platy too.


Eh, I have two more


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are they male and female or female and female?


----------

